# my firs 1/8 drag



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

I am going to do my first 1/8mile drag on Sunday. Do you have any tips? 
I will be in a class from 75-100HP with my moded ga16ds(stock 97ps). I tried a run today and as the oddometer hits the 200m mark my speedo shows something over 120km/h(75mph) and it was a bad start(wheelspin). 
How slow am I?


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

I did four runs today:
11.41 
11.24
11.40
11.26

the track was real slippery and noone was measurig speed. 
Are this times OK for a GA16DS equipped primera slx P10 (1990)?


----------

